# Travel Destinations > Caribbean >  albania

## brendan87

Сегодняшнее поколение бежит за деньгами, но им не хватает счастья, и не думайте, что это смешно, поэтому постарайтесь быть забавным и сделайте свой день полным веселья, придумывайте много шуток.

----------

